# Changer le disque d'un disque dur externe



## jfpillon (11 Novembre 2006)

Mon "vieux" disque dur externe lacie alu 250 Go donnant des signes de fatique inqui&#233;tants, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; (apr&#232;s avoir achet&#233; d'urgence un maxtor) de lui faire une greffe : remplacement du disque dur proprement dit (Western digital wd2500) par un seagate (barracuda 7200.6, 160 go). 

Tout s'est d&#233;roul&#233; assez facilement, pas plus difficlle que le meccano jusqu'au moment de brancher sur mon mac mini. En usb le disque ne monte pas et n'est pas reconnu par informations syst&#232;me. En firewire, le message est quelque chose comme mat&#233;riel inconnu. 

Le disque tourne et la petite diode bleue du boitier clignote. J'ai install&#233; le nouveau disque &#224; l'identique de l'ancien et j'ai retir&#233; le jumper.

Je dispose d'un pc sous linux que je commence tout juste &#224; d&#233;courir et je peux avoir acc&#232;s &#224; des pc si besoin mais j'aimerais bien ne pas avoir &#224; tout red&#233;monter....


----------



## zigouiman (11 Novembre 2006)

T'aurais pas achet&#233; un Seagate Barracuda SATA 160 Go &#224; 66 euros par hasard ? 
C'est s&#251;r que si tu essaie de faire marcher un disque SATA dans un boitier avec contr&#244;leur ATA/IDE, &#231;a risque pas de marcher ! 

L'&#233;quivalent en ATA et au m&#234;me tarif, c'est la Maxtor Diamond 7200 160 Go ATA (celui qui &#233;quipe en ce moment mon Powermac G4).


----------



## jfpillon (11 Novembre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> T'aurais pas achet&#233; un Seagate Barracuda SATA 160 Go &#224; 66 euros par hasard ?
> C'est s&#251;r que si tu essaie de faire marcher un disque SATA dans un boitier avec contr&#244;leur ATA/IDE, &#231;a risque pas de marcher !
> 
> L'&#233;quivalent en ATA et au m&#234;me tarif, c'est la Maxtor Diamond 7200 160 Go ATA (celui qui &#233;quipe en ce moment mon Powermac G4).



Sur le vieux disque, il y avait enhanced ide et  sur le nouveau ultra ATA et la nappe est la m&#234;me.


----------



## zigouiman (11 Novembre 2006)

jfpillon a dit:


> Sur le vieux disque, il y avait enhanced ide et  sur le nouveau ultra ATA et la nappe est la m&#234;me.



Il y a une diff&#233;rence de vitesse de transfert entre E-IDE (16,6Mo/s) et ulta-ATA (de 33,3Mo/s &#224; 133Mo/s). 
Normalement un disque ultra ATA fonctionne quand m&#234;me avec un simple contr&#244;leur EIDE (avec une vitesse de transfert tr&#232;s diminu&#233;e).

Apr&#232;s il faut diminuer d'autant cette vitesse en fonction de la connection USB 2 ou firewire (400-800 ?)

Tu as essay&#233; de formater le disque avec l'utilitaire disque ?


----------



## jfpillon (11 Novembre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> Il y a une différence de vitesse de transfert entre E-IDE (16,6Mo/s) et ulta-ATA (de 33,3Mo/s à 133Mo/s).
> Normalement un disque ultra ATA fonctionne quand même avec un simple contrôleur EIDE (avec une vitesse de transfert très diminuée).
> 
> Après il faut diminuer d'autant cette vitesse en fonction de la connection USB 2 ou firewire (400-800 ?)
> ...



Utilitaire disque ne reconnaît pas mon disque....


----------

